# Concealed G26 Holster



## jmilbank0080 (Oct 4, 2009)

I am wanting to buy a glock 26 for concealed carry but i have no idea where to start with holsters. I am not a large person, 5'10 and 150 lbs. Anyone my size carry a 26, where and what kind of holster?


----------



## hi im drummer03 (Oct 27, 2008)

Heres three nice holsters and the links for their sites...

Crossbreed Holsters
http://www.crossbreedholsters.com/

MTAC and CTAC Holsters
http://www.comp-tac.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=95

Brommeland Holsters
http://www.brommelandgunleather.com/


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

I just bought a Crossbreed Quickclip for my G27 and love it. Very comfortable.


----------



## knoxrocks222 (May 1, 2008)

iv seen his^^^^i couldnt tell he had a gun on lol i carry my G26 in a tagula pancake holster with a belt clip i got from dosborn and i love it !!!!!!


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

:smt023


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

That is a very concealable gun. you need to decide where you will carry, and how.

IWB (in the waistband)
Shoulder
Ankle
Belt

Front of body
cross draw
Hip

What are you wearing?
what will you be doing? Sitting behind a desk? loading a truck?

I dont believe in one holster but rather a "holster wardrobe". Its like shoes. You dont wear the same shoes to church that you run in. You wear boots to ride a horse that may not make the best hikeing boots. The task at hand selects the holster to be used.


----------



## onehourburn (Oct 27, 2009)

Check out Crossbreed SuperTuck and one of there belts... Dont skip on the belt!!! Makes a good holster even better. If you dont like them just return it for a full refund.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

onehourburn said:


> Dont skip on the belt!!! Makes a good holster even better. If you dont like them just return it for a full refund.


Those are WISE words. +1


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

Ross Leather makes a remarkable product.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

I really like my Crossbreed Supertuck but nothing that I've tried competes with the comfort of my Galco Side Snap Scabbard. Let us know how big the holster drawer gets. :mrgreen:


----------



## onehourburn (Oct 27, 2009)

http://www.brownells.com/.aspx/sid=25823/pid=9922/sku/Glock_26_27

One of the premier holster makers with no wait! I sure like my SSII


----------



## texasnative (Sep 16, 2008)

I am just slightly bigger than you 5'10" , 165 lbs. Carry a G26 in a Supertuck IWB everyday at 4 o'clock. Very comfortable and conceals very well.


----------

